
5 Myths Behind the Rising Cost of College in America: Tuition - clintonb
https://michellelessly.com/2016/08/10/5-myths-behind-the-rising-costs-in-america-part-2/
======
SmellTheGlove
It's very true that state funding has reduced sharply. I worked for a public
university in the ~2011 timeframe in the advancement (fundraising) department.
We were doing everything we could on a campaign to raise money that could be
spent shorter term to offset rising tuition for some students, but it was a
very uphill battle. I think they're up to 17k per year on in-state tuition
now, which is really way too high.

